# Passing the ME PE Thermo & Fluids



## Seafever (May 27, 2014)

I have not posted much on here in the past, mostly just lurked around taking in tips from past test takers. Anyway, I just got my results from the April exam and so happy to say that I passed! Finally! This is very big for me as I have been out of school for 24 years now. I took the ME Machine design exam 2 years ago unsuccessfully. I did not get around to retaking until last April.

Here is what helped me pass:

1) I took Dr Tom's 20 week refresher.

2) Dr. Tom suggested I ditch taking MD and take the T&amp;F instead. I am sure this was the ticket for me passing. Way back in college, Thermodynamics scared the crap out of me. Not sure why, but it just did not click with me. Anyway, I looked at all the required review for T&amp;F vs MD and I was convinced. So I really focused my studies on thermodymanics. Once you get the basics down in thermo it is kind of "plug and Chug" type problems, but you do have to master it. (seems like just mass or energy balance) MD there is just so much more material to review.

3) Use this site. Good info here. Especially Shaggy's tabbing suggestions. I did not post very often, but did read many old posts of successful test takers.

4) Work old NCEES sample problems. I had gotten both 2001 and 2008. Must have worked them 6 or 8 times each.

5) Work the Lindburgh sample problems. I did work some of these, but did not focus to heavily because alot of the problems seemed too difficult for the actual exam. Can be helpful, but can be a confidence killer if you are not careful.

Got to go for now. I may post more tomorrow.

Sea Fever


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 27, 2014)

Awesome! I just signed up for Dr Tom's online course today! The live class schedule conflicts with things I have going on.

I've failed MD twice now, and am changing for this last attempt in October to TFS. Been out of college 10 years. I hope this course will help me pass.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 27, 2014)

StillNotA PE said:


> Awesome! I just signed up for Dr Tom's online course today! The live class schedule conflicts with things I have going on.
> 
> I've failed MD twice now, and am changing for this last attempt in October to TFS. Been out of college 10 years. I hope this course will help me pass.


Good luck. You'll kick ass in oct.


----------



## Seafever (May 28, 2014)

StillNotA PE,

Dr. Tom's class was very helpful. I am convinced the T&amp;F exam is the way to go. Work lots of thermo practice problems. I worked the NCEES 2001 and 2008 sample exams problems over and over. I worked the T&amp;F sections as well as most of the HVAC problems. Many HVAC problems are really just Thermo problems. I also worked 6MS T&amp;F as well as 6MS HVAC. These were both helpful, but the NCEES sample tests are the best in my opinion.

The fluids of T&amp;F is pretty easy because it is pretty basic. The only time fluids seems to be difficult to me is when you ad multiple pipes or resevoirs. And these take way too long to do in the exam. So fluids is a pretty easy review in my opinion.

I hope this info is helpful. Believe me. T&amp;F is the ticket. You can do this!

Sea Fever


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Sea Fever! And congrats on passing, I know that is the best feeling in the world!

I already have both 2001 and 2008 NCEES exams, and all three SMS books. Fluids was my worst class in college, which is why I tried MD depth. I'm full speed into Dr. Tom's, and from what I've seen so far believe it's one of the best PE preps for MEs.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 29, 2014)

Sea Fever,

I was wondering if you set up your PRN binders like Dr. Tom instructs, and if you brought them all to the exam? If so, did you end up using them? It seems like 6 binders, MERM book, NCEES practice exam, and SMS book is a lot to deal with in the exam, and I'm worried about time management.

Thanks!


----------



## cali1 (May 29, 2014)

I passed TFS on my first attempt this last April. Dr. Tom was spot on with his breakdown/point system of the different available PM sections which lead me to pick TFS in the first place over HVAC and MD. I didn't take his course, but studied on my own and did a bunch of Lindeburg/NCEES problems - Lindeburg problems + practice test over prepared me for the questions on the actual test, but that apparently was a good thing. Took NCEES test two weeks before the test and Lindeburg test two weeks before that. After I went through MERM(skipped math/plant engineering sections) and the accompanying problem sets...went over the practice exam problems multiple times until the CONCEPTS and LOGICAL METHODOLOGY were clear, don't get hung up on the calculations as much but remember to use the correct units...if you put in the time, you WILL pass

For those looking to buy additional used study material for Mechanical TFS PM section, check out my listing:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?app=classifieds&amp;module=core&amp;do=view_item&amp;item_id=200

Good luck to all taking the PE in October!


----------



## Seafever (May 29, 2014)

SNaPE,

Getting organized is a great thing. It is one of my weeknesses. I thought six binders was too much as well. I put together four binders that worked for me.

1)Machine Design- Included the following, statics, dynamics, Kinematics, Gears, bearings, springs, vibrations. (Do not even recall using it)

2)Fluids - Included fluid flow such as Re#, Darcy ff, pipe flow, NPSH, water turbines, pumps, pump sizing, electric motor sizing, power factors, etc.

3) Thermodynamics- mostly open system type problems, turbines, boilers, heat exchangers, condensors, and mixing chambers.

4) HVAC - Refrigeration type problems mostly, sizing, COP's, etc.

These binders were helpful, Not only to have on hand for assurance, but taking the time to assemble them helped me organize it in my head as well. One think I really worked on was problem recognition, being able to look at a problem and quickly recognizing what type of problem it is and what is typically needed. Also, you might recognize very quickly that a problem is way too in depth to waste your time. These binders helped very much in that respect. You will find, that most of the info you need will already be in your head and will not need to look anything up.

Do not forget to works some Engineering economics as well.

Good Luck with your studies.

Sea Fever


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 29, 2014)

Thanks, Sea Fever!

I bought six binders, but will condense later if needed. If not, I'll be hauling stuff in on rolling totes.

I hope the exam day companion binder and MERM are all I need to reference in the exam. I'm going to work all problems suggested by Dr. Tom, and work on problem recognition.

Thanks again!


----------



## ATL Derek (Jun 2, 2014)

I was out of school for 15 years and bombed the TFS exam in October. I know everyones study habits are different, but I made the mistake of trying to work Lindeburg's practice problems right out of the gate. I spent way too much time on a single problem. So, learning from that, I only worked problems from the NCEES and 6MS book. I worked the problems over and over and over and over......I didn't even look at a Lindeburg problem this time around. I worked the NCEES and 6MS problems so many times I wondered if I was just memorizing the problems or did I actually learn it. As it turns out, it was both. Some of the exam questions were so close to the practice problems, that it became a routine problem. My advice is to work these problems to the point it feels like memorization and also tabbing your MERM as you work the problems to quickly locate the topic. Good Luck!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks ATL.

Dr Tom's course actually focuses on the SMS and NCEES practice exams. In his course he is good at explaining things in detail, and tells you which problems to focus on and which to not focus on. He also gives examples on variations of these problems.

I really feel good about how things are going!


----------

